# Caldas da Rainha Builder??



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for a builder near Caldas da Rainha who can look at a bit of work and give me an estimate without me being there, mainly connecting electrics, water and mains sewer. It's a small one bed, one story house and did have water and electric connected before but has a fosse when the main sewer is in the road 5m away. I did have contact with an ex-UK builder but he has moved away. Any recommendations ?


----------



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

After many years experience of living in Caldas and having encountered many cowboys, I finally found a construction company I can trust.

They are a company which are near the bull ring called:

Coderne - Construções Civis, Lda.
R. Praça de Touros nº2, 2500 Caldas da Rainha

Telefone : 262 833 303 
Email : [email protected]

I hope this helps.


----------

